# Backlit keyboard



## r4gs (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi,

1)
I'm looking for a backlit keyboard for my mom as she finds the normal keyboards difficult to use. Preferably something with large and clear lettering.

Budget is flexible but i don't want anything fancy and I'm sure she wouldn't care about macros and customizable keys! 

2)
I'm looking to get myself a decent gaming mouse for under 2k. How is the razer abyssus with the 3.5g or logitech mx518?

I primarily play starcraft 2 and quake 3.


----------



## Death_Knight (May 2, 2011)

I couldn't find backlit KB cheaper than the Microsoft Sidewinder X4 when I built my gaming rig last Oct,10. Bought it for 1.5k. Should be cheaper now. Though backlight was my primary concern, this gem of a KB came with an array of customizable keys which later proved to be great use for gaming!

For the mouse MX518 would be better for gaming if u use the extra keys. I would personally recommend going for Razer Death Adder (2.2k, slightly over the quoted budget).


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 3, 2011)

Why not just get one of those USB LED light thingy? Use that to illuminate your board and you're good to go.


----------

